# Recall problem



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

My girl Callie has just turned 8 months old. Up until now she has been very good with commands " whoa, sit, stay, & come" lately it's been a challenge to get her to listen and obey to these commands. She does OK when she's on leash or lead but once off leash she won't listen. She's very smart, "birdie" & loves pointing & chasing birds which is great but it worries me when her head hits the dirt & she takes off on a scent and won't recall until "she is done." 
Her and I will be going to bird training in Jan for three months, so I will be able to learn and train with her. I would like to get her trained now but we're expecting our first child at the first of the year & think the timing would be better then.
My question is how can I get her attention in a situation where there are so many distractions? I love the fact that she's gaining confidence but sometimes it's nerve racking when she doesn't listen... Thanks


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Others might have a different opinion, but if she doesn't listen to you off leash, then it means you are no position to issue her commands while she is off leash as you run the risk of spoiling the command all together.

The only advice I have in this regard is to start in a small controlled area with minimal distractions. Allow her off leash but do not issue a single command and walk around on your own but keep your eyes on her. When she looks for you and makes eye contact from a distance reward her with what you usually use for verbal praise ie: "GOOD GIRL", "YES", etc.....

If she responds to that and begins to run towards you, you can then issue 1 of 2 commands; "HERE/COME" command where you stop and issue the command, and if she comes all the way to you, give her the biggest reward of all time (I use 3 of her favorite treats, a bunch of praise, a big hug and a rub down). or issue a follow me command (I use "UP UP UP") while you continue to walk and if she races by you, then give her more verbal praise.

If after she looks at you, you praise her and she then goes about her own business again, just do the same and reset for the next time she looks at you.

This will teach her that if she periodically looks for you, you will respond to her in a positive manner, and then introduce the commands while she's already in action which will morph later into the usual command/response dynamic. Keep in mind as well, once she gets this, it doesn't necessarily mean it will work in other environments and with distractions, those are all next step training once you feel comfortable that she is responding at comfortable level for you.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Pecan_and_BB said:


> Others might have a different opinion, but if she doesn't listen to you off leash, then it means you are no position to issue her commands while she is off leash as you run the risk of spoiling the command all together.
> 
> The only advice I have in this regard is to start in a small controlled area with minimal distractions. Allow her off leash but do not issue a single command and walk around on your own but keep your eyes on her. When she looks for you and makes eye contact from a distance reward her with what you usually use for verbal praise ie: "GOOD GIRL", "YES", etc.....
> 
> ...


^This.

Rule One in dog training: Never issue a command that you cannot enforce.

Rule Two: Never give a dog more freedom or responsibility than it is ready for.

Rule Three: Be very clear and consistent with all your commands but make sure they understand what those commands mean, what the expectation is.

Rule Four: If your dog continues to not get it, see One, Two, and Three.

The easiest way to train your dog is to watch them and connect with them and in the process of doing so, when they do something you want them to repeat on command, put the word to it AS THEY ARE DOING IT. So as your lovely comes towards you, say *her name*, then "Come!", and when she arrives praise lots, offer a treat with the phrase "Good come, good girl!". 

With most commands, I have been successful in teaching them reliably in a weekend.


----------



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the response. 
I guess I'll have to start over again with her. In the beginning when she was younger I did what you suggested... Small area, waited for eye contact before giving a command, once she responds to that command she would be rewarded with praise & treats. Then we moved on to a very large area in which she wouldn't stray to far from me without looking back & checking for a command or reassurance.
In the last month or so it's been getting progressively worse with her recall and once she gets a scent her head is down and doesn't look for me until she is way to far away. She only "comes" when she is ready or panics because when she does look up to find me I'm not right there. 
So I guess it's back to the basics I go!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Smitty, recall is perhaps the hardest one to teach.

The "old school" method you used takes longer b/c it relies too much on things you have no control over, like her making eye contact and focusing on you generally. She doesn't need to make eye contact or focus on you to learn the word "Come", you just need to be aware when she's coming towards you and put the word to it and make sure she makes that connection btwn the action and the word. That just takes consistent repetition.

Try my method over the course of a weekend, if it doesn't work, I'll give you your money back 

Effective training involves us tuning into them.


----------



## Smitty2727 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's funny, I've had dogs all my life but she's the first one I've had to train myself. It's tough work and I need to get in the habit of working with her day in day out. 
Like I said before, I'm really looking forward to the training for both her and I in January but I need to make sure she has the basics down. For her sanity and especially mine!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I understand what you're saying here, Smitty! Vizslas are different in so many ways; They are incredibly intelligent (yeah, I know everyone thinks their breed is smart, but Vizslas really take it to a whole different level)....and they are incredibly tuned into us and super eager to please..this makes training actually easy and fun if you stay tuned into her (The traditional way is to expect them to tune into us, which is important for other breeds, but with V's that's standard equipment). Just spend time with her and enjoy her and be aware of what she's doing and put words and praise to it, she'll be ready in no time!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Smitty2727 said:


> It's funny, I've had dogs all my life but she's the first one I've had to train myself. It's tough work and I need to get in the habit of working with her day in day out.
> Like I said before, I'm really looking forward to the training for both her and I in January but I need to make sure she has the basics down. For her sanity and especially mine!


it really is a difference of dogs imo, Ruby, my 4 year old is a fantastic bird dog, but I do have to keep a check on her, if she had her way she'd scatter a field full of birds in seconds, but Elvis (9 months) is as steady as a rock, no problem's at all with recall, yet I I've spent a fraction of the time on recall training with him than I did with Ruby,,,mind boggles at times


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sm - this may sound simple - but the day I get my pup - on recall - I turn my back and walk away if they can see me - V's learn so quick that they are always in front of YOU - I do hunt my V's !!!!!!!!!!!! TRY it - they are the VELCRO PUP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Sm - this may sound simple - but the day I get my pup - on recall - I turn my back and walk away if they can see me - V's learn so quick that they are always in front of YOU - I do hunt my V's !!!!!!!!!!!! TRY it - they are the VELCRO PUP !!!!!!!!!


on a hunt Ron, how many times do we call 'em in?, if mine are quaretring nicely the whistle never comes to my lips, now and again Ruby will get too far out for my liking (but not for hers!!) so I'll whistle her in so far and then give her a hand signal for her to cover ground that I think needs covering, she's happy to do this 'cos she's working and pleasing me, a win/win situation,,,,,El Viz on the other hand is a totally different kettle of fish,,he's just a dream, 9 months old and 9 full shoot days under his belt, yet to put a paw wrong


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - LOL - so TRUE - with a V - I use the 2 minute LAW ! the PUP checks in with me unless on POINT !!!!!!!!!!! in 2 minutes the PUP will V in the next COUNTRY ! - RANGE is the first thing YOU teach - I like mine to go large !!!!!!!that is why I have a Garmin Alpha collar 4 wild birds - members should check in with Ken @ willow ranch - he can explain it !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE lives off lead - when we go out the front door - it is a training day - EVERY DAY - Har like you said - the PUP looks to me for DIRECTION - We hunt as a TEAM - if you HUNT your V - there is no such thing as a DAY OFF !!!!!!


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Buy an electronic collar. It will change your life. I was having the same issue with my, Winston, and our Llewellen Setter, Pickles. We bought two e-collars and we can now ride bikes with both of them beside us, off leash or on. We can spend a day at the beach with them and trust them not to run off. It is pretty easy to adjust them to a setting that gets their attention but does not hurt them. Both of our dogs get really excited when we try to put them on them because they know they are about to do something really fun outside.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sat - been there done that ! a E - collar only comes into play - when they know their commands - YOU GET IT !!!!!!


----------

